# تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا



## blackguitar (16 أبريل 2006)

*تحذير هام جدا لكل الاعضاء*


*فيه كام عضو محترمين عندنا قاموا بلوضع برنامج فالمنتدى لسرقه الايميلات *

*وفيه ناس جربته ..................... وللاسف اتسرقت ايميلاتهم *

*وهؤلاء الاقذار يقومون بارسال رسائل خاصه وايميلات للبرناج الذى يشبه برنامج الهوت *
*فمجرد ان تكتب الاسم و الباسوورد يقوم بسرقه الايميل*


*محدش يفتح اى برنامج يتبعت شبيه ببرنامج الهوت ميل *


----------



## answer me muslims (16 أبريل 2006)

بجد حراممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم عليكم
جومانه ادتنى الزفت ده واميلى اتسرق منى مش عارف اعمل ايه حرام بجد 
ياريت كل الفى المنتدى العندهم اميلى يعملوله بلوك لانه اتسرق


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*معقول يا عالم تصدقوا بالبرنامج داه!!!!*


----------



## answer me muslims (16 أبريل 2006)

ياجماعه ياريت تشوفلنا اى صرفه انا قريبى وناس كتير على الاميل وممكن السافل ده يعمل حاجه غلط ياريت لو حد يعرف يتصرف يقول ياربىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياعنى امبارح يتنسرق المنتدى والناهرده يتسرق الاميل الحق استخبى انا بقا اليومين دول
الله يسمحككككككككككك ياجومانه


----------



## ميرنا (16 أبريل 2006)

*يعنى ظلم بره وجوا حرام بجد بجد حرام ظلم منهم برا وجوا 

والايام الجايه اصعب *


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*تعال على البالتولك او ضيفني بأيميل جديد و نتفاهم بالامر...*


----------



## blackguitar (16 أبريل 2006)

*متديش الحمل على جيجى*

*للاسف انا ايميلى اتسرق لانى حملت البرنامج الواطى ده من هنا *
*من المنتدى *


*من العذو الل ىاسمه جورج *


*ياريت يا روك تتصرف معا ه*


----------



## †gomana† (16 أبريل 2006)

*انسر انا ماليش دعوة بامــــــــــــــانة انا مش اديتك حاجة *
*الله يخربيته بيوقعنا فى بعض*

*انا دخخلت بالصدفة لاقيت الواد بلاكوتا موجود دخلت قولت هاى يا بولا اوك اتارى الشخص اللى سرق ميله هو اللى رد عليا اوك*
*وبعدين لاقيته باعتلى ملف مضغوط وقالى افتحيه ده مية مية اوى وحطى الميل والباسوورد وانا زى العبيطة سمعت الكلام على انه من بولا ولافيت بتاعى وقع واتسرق منى حاول ادخل باى طريقة اغير حتى الباسوورد مش عرفت خالص*

*مش تظلمنى يا اتسر انا مش بعتلك حاجة *
*الواد ابن الحرام ده سرق كذا ميل فى  وقت واحد *
*انا اتبعتلى من بلاك*
*وانت اتبعتلك منى*

*وبلاك مظلوم وانا كمان مظلومة يبقى مش تقول ربنا يسامحك يا جومانا انا مش عملت حاجة*

*حاول يا جماعة تصلوا بروح اقوى من كدة فى اسبوع الآلام *
*ربنا معاكم*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أبريل 2006)

*يجماعه بلاش حد يوقع بينا احنا دلوقت محتجين بعض اكتر من اى وقت *


----------



## blackguitar (16 أبريل 2006)

*محدش بيوقع بين حد الموضوع مش ذنب حد فينا*


*انا لقيت البرنامج على المنتدى ونزلته بسلامه نيه*


----------



## †gomana† (16 أبريل 2006)

*وانا اخدت الملف من الاخ برده بسلامة نية على انه بلاكوتا*

*وانسر برده اخده من الواد على انه منى انا برده بسلامة نية*

*خلى بالكم من نفسكم شوية *
*ومحتاجين نتجمع كلنا فى يوم نتفق عليه ونصلى كلنا من اجل شعب اسكندرية ومن اجلنا هنا فى بيتنا ومن اجل كل اخوتنا*

*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## blackguitar (16 أبريل 2006)

*صح ايميلات ايه اللى بنفكر فيها دلوقتى وفيه دم لسه الارض مشربتوش*


----------



## answer me muslims (16 أبريل 2006)

انا اسف ياجماعه وياريت محدش يضايق منى انا اصلى مريت بيومين الهو امبارح والنهارد باسوء ايام شوفتها الصراحه ياريت محدش يكون مضايق منى وربنا يجب العواقى سليمه


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*حبايب, هو ايميل و يمكن عمل غيره و لو حابين اعطيكم دعوة ل Gmail كتعويض على الي راح... يعني بلاش تحزنوا للموضوع...*


----------



## blackguitar (16 أبريل 2006)

*انا مش زعلان على الميل *

*خد الشر وراح*

*انا زعلان على الاسماء اللى عليه اللى ممكن اللى اخدها ده يبوظ كل ايميلاتهم*

*ربنا بجد يتصرف معاه زى ماهو شايف*
*وحنا فاسبوع الالام *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 أبريل 2006)

*المفروض كل واحد عامل ايميل ياخد نسخه من اللسته و بالذات في الهوت ميل فعلا بتتعمل *


----------



## ma7aba (17 أبريل 2006)

ياجماعة أغلب الهكر اللي بيعتمدوا البرامج البسيطة دي تبع الصور وخداع تنزيل الأسم والباسورد بينسوا أنو في شي أسموا أيميل بديل الكل يطلب الباسورد على الإيميل البديل جربوها ممكن تنفع


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعة انا حاولت مرة ومليون انى انزل البرنامج دة فى الموضوع

ومرضيش ينزل معايا وروك برضة قال نفس الكلام

مش عارف ازاى انتوا عرفتوا تنزلوة بجد

على العموم

لو كل واحد يقدر انوا يدخل على الايميل بتاعة ويحط بيانات التجيل بتاعتة 
هيطلع نربع بيقولك هل نسيت كلمة السر 

قول اة

هيقولك طيب انت السؤال السرى الى انت كنت مخزنة مثلا

ما هو اسم الحيوان المفضل لديك

تكتب انت الاجابة السرية الى انت كتبتها لما سجلت

وان شاء الله يبعتلك الباسوورد على الايميل البديل كما قال اخى محبة

والى معرفس وقفلت معاة يقولى وانا اقفل الايميل دة

وعلى فكرة دة عامل زى برنامج اسمة بازوكا اكيد ناس سمعت عنة
انا الحقيقة لسة معرفش البرنامج دة نوعة اية
بس الى عندة البرنامج دة يبعتهولى بسرعة جدا

لوسمحت بولا جىجى انسر واى حد يبعتهولى 
لان فى البرنامج هيكون محزن ايميل صاحب البرنامج او صاحب العملة الوسخة دى

وانا بس اجيبة وهعرف اتصرف مع دين امة القذر

سلام ونعمة

ومنتظر البرنامج فى اسرع وقت ممكن
اسف ايها الاحبة


----------



## ++sameh++ (17 أبريل 2006)

*حصل خير يا جماعة ، طبعاً موضوع سرقة الميل ده يضايق لأنى مجرب الموضوع ده قبل كدة ، بس كل اللى ممكن اقوله ان المفروض لو عضو نزل برنامج زى ده فى المنتدى المفروض ان مشرف القسم ده يلغى الموضوع ، انا اسف انا مش بدين حد بس انا بقول كدة لأنى مش شايف ان الموضوع ده ليه فايدة ، وسامحونى برضة لما اقول ان ايه اللى يخلى حد يحاول يجرب برنامج زى ده من الأساس ، انا اعرف ان الواحد بيجرب البرنامج لما يكون ليه فايدة انما برامج سرقة الإيميلات ايه فايدتها ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ربنا معاكم *


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

تم حذف الرابط الخاص بالبرنامج

وخلى الموضوع دة يشهد بسفالتهم 

ورجاء راجعوا موضوعى فى قسم المشرفين للاهمية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

معلومات اخرى عن صاحب البرنامج

البلد:
السعودية 
MSN Messenger:
abdelrahman2003@hotmail.com 
الجنس:
male 

واسمة باين من ايميلة الاخر

عبد الرحمان من السعودية

والاى بى جاى فى الطريق

وللتاكد
http://www.motheer.net/dar/member.php?u=9174


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

ايميلات اخرى لة

رسائل التذكير abdelrahman2003@hotmail.com 
abdelrahman2003@yahoo.com 
رسائل التذكير abdelrahman2003@hotmail.com 
abdelrahman2003@yahoo.com 


للتاكد

http://www.com4puter.net/vb/member.php?u=31


وايضا

www.shamela.net/vb/member.php?u=227541

وجارى المشاركة فى املنتديات المذكورة لتعقبة

وارسالة الى اللجان والجهات المختصة


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

بعد التسجيل فى الموقع الاخير

تم التعرف علية بشكل اكثر دقة
فقط سجل فى الموقع 

http://www.shamela.net/vb/member.php?u=227541

وانت سترى بياناتة

الاسم الحقيقي :
عبد الرحمن  
المدينة :
الـريـاض  
الحالة الاجتماعية :
اعــزب  
الجنس :
ذكـــــــر  
بال توك مسنجر PallTalk Messnger :
the lonely soul  

وهو مشرف فى قسم الالعاب

والبقية تاتى


----------



## blackguitar (17 أبريل 2006)

> *حصل خير يا جماعة ، طبعاً موضوع سرقة الميل ده يضايق لأنى مجرب الموضوع ده قبل كدة ، بس كل اللى ممكن اقوله ان المفروض لو عضو نزل برنامج زى ده فى المنتدى المفروض ان مشرف القسم ده يلغى الموضوع ، انا اسف انا مش بدين حد بس انا بقول كدة لأنى مش شايف ان الموضوع ده ليه فايدة ، وسامحونى برضة لما اقول ان ايه اللى يخلى حد يحاول يجرب برنامج زى ده من الأساس ، انا اعرف ان الواحد بيجرب البرنامج لما يكون ليه فايدة انما برامج سرقة الإيميلات ايه فايدتها ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ربنا معاكم *


 
*سامح الموضوع لو بعنوان سرقه ايميلات مكنش حد جربه وكان اتشال*

*لكن اللى بعته قال انه برنامج ماسينجر قوى وليه مميزات كده *
*محصلش الكلام اللى انت بتقول عليه ده انه سرقه او كده*


----------



## †gomana† (17 أبريل 2006)

*سامح اقرا الموضوع من الاول*
*ده كان فخ لينا احنا مش نعرف انه بيسرق ايميلنا ياسامح*
*ده فخ الواد نصبهولنا عشان كلنا نقع فيه*

*بلاك حمل البرنامج من المنتدى والشخص اللى سرق ميل بلاك ادانى الملف ده على اتنه مميز وانا اخدته بحسن نيه على انى بكلم بلاك وسرق منى الميل وسرقه برده من انسر على انه بيكلمنى وهو كان بيكلم البنى آدم التانى*

*فهمت يا سامح احنا ماكناش نعرف انه فخ *


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

*حبايب احسن طريقة هي مراسلة شركة الهوتميل ووضع المعلومات مثل الباسورد القديم و الاسم و التاريخ الخ...*
*و الشركة حتتصل فيكم في اقل من 24 ساعة*


----------



## blackguitar (18 أبريل 2006)

> *حبايب احسن طريقة هي مراسلة شركة الهوتميل ووضع المعلومات مثل الباسورد القديم و الاسم و التاريخ الخ...*
> *و الشركة حتتصل فيكم في اقل من 24 ساعة*


 
*اشرحلنا الطريقه دى يا ماى روك لو قدرت ولو مفهاش تعب لو سمحت*


----------



## ma7aba (18 أبريل 2006)

ياجماعة كان في موضوع بقسم الكومبيوتر من فترة وانا فتحتوا ووقت أجيت نزل طلب من الأيمل والباسورد وبما انو انا خبرة قديمة بهل الشغلة كشفتوا وكتبت تحذير انو هذا هكر ولازم تنتبهوا منوا
سلام


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2006)

انا لسه اللي شايف الموضوع وبجد اتحرق دمي منكم :budo: 

ايه اللي يخليكم تجربوا برنامج سرقة انا عاوز افهم ؟؟

وبعدين انا مش لقيت البرنامج ده ياريت حد يقولي هو كان موجود من امتي لاني مش اخدت بالي منه خالص قبل كده كان فيه عضو مش فاكر اسمه للاسف حط طريقة لسرقة الايميل وبرضه كانت زي البرنامج اللي بتقولوا عليه ده بس انا حذفتها محدش يصدق البرامج دي بليز وحتي لو صدقها احنا مسيحيين والهاك يعتبر سرقة وتعدي علي حقوق الغير اتمني عدم اتباعها 

انسر كنت ها اخنقك :budo: 

بس انتا وضحت من يومين جاي اقولك هاي ردي اللي اخد ايميلك عليا بشتيمة وحشة جدا جدا جدا جدا قولت يمكن انسر بيتخانق مع واحد مسلم :bud: 

بس الحمد لله طلع مش انتا ياريت تبعت رسالة لكل اللي تعرفهم علشان يحذفوا الايميل القديم 

وياريت الكل يحذف بيانات التسجيل في ورقة خارجية ويعمل لسته بالاميلات ويحطها في مكان امن زي ايميل مثلا علي الجاميل كده يبقي افضل

سلام المسيح يكون معاكم يا اخوة


----------



## My Rock (18 أبريل 2006)

*طريقة محاطبة شركة الهوتميل كالتالي*

*ادخل للموقع **www.passport.net*
*أضغط على **Account Services*
*بعدين اضغط على **Get answers from Customer Support*
*بعديث اضغط على **Contact us**




*

*بعديها حتنتقل لصفحة تكتب فيها الايميل الي تحب تستفسر عنه و الايميل الي يرجع ليه الرد و المشكلة و ترسلها, بعدها حيردون رد عادي بطريقة الجواب السري و الكلام المعروف داه, فلازم تكون متابعة و ترسل رسالة بعد ما يردون و تقوللهم انك جربت كل المحاولات و اذكر ليهم الباسورد القديم والاسم المسجل و بعض الايميلات التي كنت ترسلها ايميلات او موجودة في الماسنجر الخ...*

*الموضوع يحتاجله متابعة لكن نتيجته مية مية...*


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

كل هذا بسبب غبائى الشديد

يا جماعة لو كنتوا حتى حاولتوا فى البرنامج دة انكم تعملوا علامة صح على remeber password او تحاولوا لاالدخول على موضوع forget password كنت مش هتلاقوا  اى فعل من الماوس لان دة معناة ان كل الى انتوا شايفينوة دة صورعة (خدعة)

انا اسف جداجدا

انا كنت شاكك فى الموضوع من الاول وشوفوا ردى علية من الاول كان ازاى 

واستغربت جداجدا لما ناس قالوا انهم نزلوا البرنامج من الموضوع دة

طيب  ازاى

وانا من كام يوم حذرت الكل  فى موضوع 


وللاسف لا حياة لمن تنادى

انا عرفت الراجل خلاص وعرفت كل بياناتة وشغال علية بالجذمة (البلغة)

اسف بحق


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

مكررمكررمكرر


----------



## منال وفائى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ اللى زعلان من الجماعه دول اللى بتقوله سرقو الاميلات  اعملوا غيرهم ولكن لاتسب الاديان   فقد ورد عن الرسول العظيم الكريم فى مامعناه (انه قال لايسب الرجل ابيه فقال يارسول الله وكيف يسب الرجل ابيه قال يسب الرجل الرجل فيسب الرجل ابيه) يعنى طول مانت بتسب هو بيسب هداكم الله


----------



## منال وفائى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

منال وفائى قال:


> الاخ اللى زعلان من الجماعه دول اللى بتقوله سرقو الاميلات  اعملوا غيرهم ولكن لاتسب الاديان   فقد ورد عن الرسول العظيم الكريم فى مامعناه (انه قال لايسب الرجل ابيه فقال يارسول الله وكيف يسب الرجل ابيه قال يسب الرجل الرجل فيسب الرجل ابيه) يعنى طول مانت بتسب هو بيسب هداكم الله



مصرى


----------



## شاعر البالتوك (15 نوفمبر 2006)

لدى برنامج   فقط  تضع  اسم الايميل    ثم تضغط اوك    ياتى لك بسورد  الايميل وكل  بيناته  فى اقل  من خمس ثوانى

من يريدة  يراسلنى على   بريدى الالكترونى 



للمسلمين فقط     النصارى لاء   فاهمين ولا مش  فاهمين


----------



## Michael (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه قديمة واتحداك انك تجيب الباسوورد لهذا الايميل يالاة ورينا همتك

michaelmagdy@hotmail.com

بس نصيحة نزل قاموس كامبريدج علشان لستة الكلمات

هههههههههههههه*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مين يا شباب الى بيبعت البرامج دة انا عاوز اعرف اذا مكنش فيها زعل لاى شخص بلمنتدا


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

kaاولا شكرا على التحذير وبعدين كنت عايزه اعرف هما لسه موجودين فى المنتدى ولا   لا  وياريت نكون ايد وحده بجد ومحدش يفرق بنا وربنا يحافظ على المنتدى وكل من فيه من مثل  المخربين:ya:


----------



## california (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

اسف للتعليق بس ليه المشرفين علي هذا الموقع المسيحي الميل سايبين قلة من الذين يدعون انهم مسلمين يتكلموا و يسبونا و يسرقو البريد بتاع الناس من غير ما ينطردوا من الموقع - سامحوني بس التسامح غير السلبية يا جماعة و ارجوا الا يضايقكم كلامي فاقبلوه فى المحبةز


----------



## My Rock (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*



california قال:


> اسف للتعليق بس ليه المشرفين علي هذا الموقع المسيحي الميل سايبين قلة من الذين يدعون انهم مسلمين يتكلموا و يسبونا و يسرقو البريد بتاع الناس من غير ما ينطردوا من الموقع - سامحوني بس التسامح غير السلبية يا جماعة و ارجوا الا يضايقكم كلامي فاقبلوه فى المحبةز


 
*المشرفين يعملون ليل و نهار لازالة اي ساءة بأي جهة, لذلة ان وجدت اساءة, فهي مسألة وقت الى ان تحذف و يعاقب صاحبها*


----------



## ارووجة (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

*ربنا يعينكم ويكون معاكم ويبعد عنكم اي شر 

بس حابة اقول  شغلة اللي تسرق ايميله  انو لو الايميل الللي تسرق  هو نفسه الايميل اللي سجل فيه في المنتدى  يروح ويغير الايميل اللي مسجل في لوحة التحكم  علشان  اللي  سرقوا الايميل ممكن  يفوتو ويعرفو باسوورد التسجيل العضوة هنا  ويعملو حاجات في المنتدى

بتمنى  تكونو فهمتو عليي!!

سلااام يااحبة*


----------



## romyo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

استفسار يا جماعة على اد ما فهمت
ان الايميلات التى اتسرقت من الهوت بس مش من الياهو 
واللى سرقه ممكن يدخل بأسامينا للمنتدى ويخربة
انا فهمت صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## ارووجة (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

*منا كدة بئصد انه يغيرو الايميل  اللي عن طريقه سجلو المنتدى علشان اللي سرق الايميل  مايدخلش باساميهم  ويعملو  حاجات....  خاصة اسماء المشرفين اللي معهن خاصيات تصرفات في المنتدى....*


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*



romyo قال:


> استفسار يا جماعة على اد ما فهمت
> 
> ان الايميلات التى اتسرقت من الهوت بس مش من الياهو
> واللى سرقه ممكن يدخل بأسامينا للمنتدى ويخربة
> انا فهمت صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
الي يسرق ايميلك الي مشجل فيه بالمنتدى, ممكن يعمل اعادة باسورد لعضويتك و بعديها يمكن يدخل و يمرح بعضويتك مثل ما هو عايز
لكن الادارة ليه السطلة الكاملة في التغيير و التعديل لذلك, اذا ضاع ايميلك, يستحسن ان تراجع الادارة برسالة خاصة بأسرع وقت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## meme85 (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

*طب فيه حد هنا في المنتدى يعرف ازاي يرجع الايميلات المسروقة لاصحابها ؟*


----------



## AHMED_waseam (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

مشكــــووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sweety_ girl (3 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه انا بقى طلعت انصح منكم كلكم  انا نزلت البرنامج ابن البوبى ده من منتدى تانى خالص كان بعنواون مثير مكتوب برنامج الام اس ان بحجم صغير نزل بسرعه لا يفوتك قلت واااااااااااااااو اخيرا لقيت واحد صغير ونزلته وستطيته وتمام  واشتغل وزى العبيطه كتب اليوزر نيم والباس وورد للاسف مفيش حاجه وقفتنى عن انى اضغط ساين ان ملاكى الحارس كان مشغول ساعتها وفى الاخر استنيت التحميل انه يشتغل ميشتغلش المهم شيلت البرانج ابن البوبى ده ونزلت البرنامج الاصلى افتح الهوت ميفتحش قعد اسال لغايه معرفت السبب ولما جيت هنا اتاكد 
وسورى على الازعاج


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

_*ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ علينا 
وعلشان كدة مش بدخل قسم البرنامج اصلى بصراحة مش بفهم فيه حاجة 
وربنا معانا *_​


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هااااااااااااااااام جدا جدا*

ميرسى اوى على معلومات


 وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

يا رب ارحمنا من الناس ديه ويحافظ على كل شعبه لان سرقة الايميلات تعتبر حاجةبسيطة قوى من الى بيحصل  دلوقتى ولا ايه رايكم


----------



## amjad-ri (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للنصيحة​


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

*اكيد دى ناس فاضية*
*عموما خلونى استعمل جملة البابا المشهورة *
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## tena_tntn (5 أغسطس 2008)

انا منزلتهوش بس ميرسي علي التحذير ده  ويرت المنتدي يتصرف


----------

